# knockhill hot marquees night



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ITS GO GO GO!!! For knockhill

22nd april 1:30pm - 5pm Car washnwax are willing to sponsor us to help with equipment costs

we are looking for a gazebo to cover a car if anyone can help?


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Should be about for this:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I will be around for this, and would certianly be up for the event... I was thinking it would be good, if pos, to have a marquee with power and we can do a full machine polish detail on at least part of a car in that time as a demo of what detailing is all about... but obviously costings of this would need to be looked into. 

We can start the ball rolling, and see where it all ends up. But I am certainly up for this. :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Wicked i'll get prices for a generator for the weekend, banner, etc and give knockhill a buzz tomoz.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Sounds like a really good idea, i'm up for it.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ok well the generator is £50 incl vat. weighs 50kg and runs for 13hrs plenty of time

just need

fuel
banner
Knockhill
Products 

and its a go er haha


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Count me in :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

good man fancy sponsoring it lol

Oh we need halogen lights too.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Sponsoring ,good idea


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

no Tims mind!








(not meant in a bigoted way for those that know what i mean!)


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Clark said:


> no Tims mind!


My list is already made up son lmao :lol:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Tims ? :doublesho


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

If I am not on call I could be up for a little jaunt to Knockhill.
Alex


----------



## scoobyiain (Nov 16, 2006)

I will be finishing nightshift but will pop down and say hello. Might see if i can get on track :driver:


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Would you believe I am yet again nightshift so will be a tired bunny, but will be there.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

lol bill u need a word in the bosses ear buddy these nightshifts are a killer!

Iain would be good to see ya there mate.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

OK!!

Stand is booked
Generator booked
Banner (i have by permission from the DW owners.. the logos for the banner) just need to find a suitable supplier

and a marquee or gazebo type thing anyone help here?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> OK!!
> 
> Stand is booked
> Generator booked
> ...


This is sounding great Grizzle! I'll have a think about the marquee style thing, and will be there complete with rotaries and PCs, products and myself! :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work Grizzle, should be a good day!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh hopefully it will be,

Banner is now sorted thanks to David @ CARWASHnWAX.COM


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Excellent news, that was organised really quickly!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I rekon i may have a gazeebo kicking about from my Radio control car days that may be of use for the day?

obviously if anyone else has one they wanna use then be my guest, saves me raking about the garage to find it


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

That would be great clark big enough to cover a car or most of it?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

thats what i cant remember lol, i think it would cover at least from the A to C pillars on a 3 series for example (its been a couple of years since i used it, only been used twice since new!)


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Count me in guys!

Sounds like a good 'un!  

Alan W


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

i may even have my car all Vintage'd by then too! probably not though....lol


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Sounds great Clark, I'm really looking forward to this day now! :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

This must be the quickest organisation of a meet ever, good work guys!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Clark said:


> i may even have my car all Vintage'd by then too! probably not though....lol


No offence but whats that gotta do with knockhill?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

it means if my car isnt done then i wont be there


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Clark said:


> it means if my car isnt done then i wont be there


 Shayne ward letting us down for the ladies...surely not!!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Nah i'll be there (i'm assuming i'm not busy anyways! havent checked my diary), should be a good laugh, need to give it a bit of the X-Factor!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

What day is it anyways? sunday?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh sunday your experience would be greatfully recieved.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Well providing the diary's free (99% sure it is) then i'll be there to help, no polished bliss logos etc will be on display either, it will be purely about CWnW & CG if anyone asks :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Clark said:


> Well providing the diary's free (99% sure it is) then i'll be there to help, no polished bliss logos etc will be on display either, it will be purely about CWnW & CG if anyone asks :thumb:


And DW of course :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

goes without saying :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

And Grizzles favoruite ,the Grangemouth chosen few


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

thats not my favourite its pc world


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry Graham I forgot to call them....what can I say eh  

Anyways the 22nd aint anygood for me cause I'm working (start at 3pm)  

It'll be a great day though for sure.........we didn't have any "props" just Dave on Sunday and that was a great day aswell :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## whitevanman (Mar 4, 2007)

depends if the rangers are playing that day!! may try and get to this event!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

checked my diary just now and i am busy on this day!

will see if i can re-arrange but i may have to give this one a miss!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

no there not hearts at home on sat i checked that too lol Club deck for me!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

blr123 said:


> Sorry Graham I forgot to call them....what can I say eh
> 
> Anyways the 22nd aint anygood for me cause I'm working (start at 3pm)
> 
> ...


Thats a pity about the shift Bryan... 

Only one half of the Krankies will be at this day then!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Don't worry 'Wee Jimmy' we'll look after you lol


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Don't worry 'Wee Jimmy' we'll look after you lol


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

Have a Gizebo if you want to borrow it G, I'm up in FK.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Fk fawwkurt?


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

Camelin


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Will we be under cover and have power and water available, if so I'll convince the wife that it's a nice run to Knockhill ( hehe )


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Glider said:


> Camelin


Excellent mate you have PM :thumb:



gerry connelly said:


> Will we be under cover and have power and water available, if so I'll convince the wife that it's a nice run to Knockhill ( hehe )


As far as cover etc gerry

Gazebo or marquee for cover, Generator is booked for collection on the sat for elec, and knockhill has water for us via a trusty old tap :thumb:

Graham


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

There are a couple of food/diners that are indoors:thumb:


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

No PM yet


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Im at Thruxton on Saturday, Dad has the Ultimate Supercar Experience booked on saturday, will have to look into the flight details for when we return!!! 

If back on time, I would suspect I could get a couple of folk down


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Lou_m said:


> There are a couple of food/diners that are indoors:thumb:


Excellent! All-day-breakfasts for me then! :thumb:


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

More like overpriced burgers and bacon butties......


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Graham, I can offer a couple of tripod-mounted Halogens if you need them.

Don't know if I can make it that day, but if not and you needed the lights then I could come round and drop them off if you want.

I'll be texting you shortly about my paint-gauging (I'm almost ready to do the business!!!!!).

Let me know.

Cheers.


----------



## cmcm3 (Sep 30, 2006)

If you chaps need a car to demo on, I could try to persuade Cindy CSL to turn up. She lives on the streets and could do with a bit of TLC...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

SURFERROSA said:


> Graham, I can offer a couple of tripod-mounted Halogens if you need them.
> 
> Don't know if I can make it that day, but if not and you needed the lights then I could come round and drop them off if you want.
> 
> ...


I'll be in touch buddy :thumb:



cmcm3 said:


> If you chaps need a car to demo on, I could try to persuade Cindy CSL to turn up. She lives on the streets and could do with a bit of TLC...


 Mucho appreciated we already have a car sorted :thumb:

Thanks

Graham


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

Bugger im gonna be in the US of A then, Would have loved to turn up , really need to see some demo's. Hopefully this will be the first of many to come over the summer


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

So what's the demo car going to be? Would be good to have a car that really needs it, rather than most of our cars which look good already


----------



## scoobyiain (Nov 16, 2006)

My car will need it if i'm on the track


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

So how are things coming along then, is everything sorted?


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

I might pop along to this, Should be home by that time...

You can use my car if you want it's got swirls a plenty big scratches and a couple of dents....

My car was in the wars last time i was home!!!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> So how are things coming along then, is everything sorted?


Everythings sorted mate :thumb:

demo car, banners, stand, sponsor fuel, Elec, water :thumb:

We Are Good To Go


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Everythings sorted mate :thumb:
> 
> demo car, banners, stand, sponsor fuel, Elec, water :thumb:
> 
> We Are Good To Go


Great news, are we going to start a list of whos going or is it just a case of wait and see who turns up on the day?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dont get what u mean mate?

We are needing possibly one more demo person to be able to hold a demo on the pc if possible.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Dont get what u mean mate?
> 
> We are needing possibly one more demo person to be able to hold a demo on the pc if possible.


I mean like what we did for the Perth meet, get everyone who is going to add their name to a list.

like,

1 - S-X-I
2 - Grizzle
3 - ......


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

cool i'll start one now


----------

